
Move to Transylvania - erehweb
http://www.transylvaniabeyond.com/welcome#move-to-transylvania
======
_nalply
1999 I've been to Transylvania to watch a solar eclipse. This was ten years
after the fall of Ceausescu, so I can only report about nature and cultural
heritage. The Carpathian mountains are extremely awesome. If you enjoy nature
and like hiking, go for it!

Also the old cities are nice. The images do seem familiar. However beware from
the ugly Sowjet-like apartment blocks in the outskirts and the old run down
factories belching black smoke, but a lot must have changed in the last
seventeen years.

The European Union might have feet of clay but one has to admit that they did
a lot of good work in Romania, of which 1999 I already could see the
foundations being laid.

------
prawn
Looks absolutely beautiful. Any countering arguments from locals?

It's been on my list to visit and hike for a while.

I feel like a directly included list of sample places to rent to live/work
would be good. Some of the links off to supporting information are a bit small
and easy to skip.

